

6 ways patent research will help your startup survive - traidma
http://www.crowdipr.com/blog/6-ways-patent-research-will-help-your-startup-survive

======
phamilton
I've always heard the opposite. Don't research. Willful patent infringement is
3x damages. If you do patent research and go ahead, even if it looks like a
gray area on infringement, you are looking at a much steeper fine than if you
plead ignorance.

